# Wir bauen ein Bike für hama



## Andreas-MTB (19. November 2005)

Montana (Guido) hatte heute die Idee, daß wir ein Bike für 'hama' bauen!
Also liebe Forums Leute, wer von Euch hat aussortierte Biketeile, die er vermutlich nicht mehr braucht? Wer ist bereit was abzugeben, möglichst umsonst oder kostengünstig? Ich vermute mal, daß in den meißten Keller so einige Teile vor sich hin gammeln, die bei genauerer Überlegung sowiso nie wieder zum Einsatz kommen!

Vielleicht trägt 'hama' sich zudem noch hinter den Teilen ein, welche er bereits hat und/oder nicht mehr dringend benötigt!



*Rahmen :* 
*Steuersatz :* 
*Vorbau :* 
*Spacer (bei Bedarf) :* 
*Lenker : *Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung 
*Griffe :* 
*Shifter :* 
*Bremsen (aller Art) : 
* 
*Bremsbeläge :* 
*Bremszüge/-leitung :* 
*Laufräder :* 
*Schnellspanner :* 
*Schläuche :* 
*Reifen :* 
*Kasette :* 
*Kette :* 
*Kurbeln : *Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant) 
*Innenlager :* 
*Kettenblätter :* 
*Pedale :* 
*Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :* 
*Sattel : 
* 
*Schaltwerk :* 
*Umwerfer :* 
*Schaltzüge :* 
*Federgabel :* 
*evtl. Dämpfer :* 
 Ich bitte alle, die sich HINTER dem entsprechenden zu entbehrenden Bauteil eintragen, die Auflistung mit in ihren Beitrag zu übernehmen, so braucht man nicht ständig hin- und herscrollen und ist im letzten Beitrag immer auf dem aktuellen Stand der Liste!

Danke an Alle! 
​


----------



## Montana (19. November 2005)

Sehr gut   Andreas . Jetzt wirds konkret. Da können wir jetzt alle helfen. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe , gehts jetzt zunächst mal um Laufräder. hamas aktueller Rahmen ist anscheinend noch eine gute Ausbaubasis. 

Leider habe ich persönlch ausser dem Stevens keine Fahrradteile übrig, da ich je erst in diesem Jahr März mit dem Kauf vom MTB und der Fahrerei gestartet bin.   

Ich biete mich zunächst aber als Logistikdienstleister an und kann ggf. das eine oder andere Teil transportieren / abholen oder so ... 

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (19. November 2005)

*Rahmen :* 
*Steuersatz :* Cheetah | The Pig DH Pro (neu), Ziemlich unkaputtbar
*Vorbau :* 
*Spacer (bei Bedarf) :* 
*Lenker : *Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung 
*Griffe :* 
*Shifter :* 
*Bremsen (aller Art) : 
* 
*Bremsbeläge :* 
*Bremszüge/-leitung :* 
*Laufräder :* 
*Schnellspanner :* 
*Schläuche :* Cheetah | 1 x DH, Ziemlich unkaputtbar
*Reifen :*  Cheetah | Fat Albert  
*Kasette :* 
*Kette :* 
*Kurbeln : *Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant) 
*Innenlager :* 
*Kettenblätter :* 
*Pedale :* 
*Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :* 
*Sattel : 
* 
*Schaltwerk :* 
*Umwerfer :* 
*Schaltzüge :* 
*Federgabel :* 
*evtl. Dämpfer :*


----------



## Schildbürger (19. November 2005)

Hi,
Hab auch noch ein paar Teile von der Umrüstung auf Disk-Brake übrig.

Rahmen :
Steuersatz :
Vorbau :
Spacer (bei Bedarf) :
Lenker : Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung
Griffe :
Shifter :
Bremsen (aller Art) : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Bremsbeläge : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Bremszüge/-leitung :
Laufräder : Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
Schnellspanner : Schildbürger, sind dabei.
Schläuche :
Reifen :
Kassette : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Kette : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Kurbeln : Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant)
Innenlager :
Kettenblätter :
Pedale :
Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :
Sattel : 
Schaltwerk :
Umwerfer : Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
Schaltzüge :
Federgabel :
evtl. Dämpfer : 

ich könnte günstig meine gebrauchten AVID SD 7 V-Brakes mit Hebeln beisteuern, hängt aber von den Laufrädern ab. Beläge sind fast Neu. 
Müsste aber einen Obolus dafür bekommen. 
Ach ja... die Promax könnte er geschenkt haben...  :kotz:   

Laufräder für V-Brakes habe ich noch übrig, Nur die Hinterradnabe gibt vermutlich bald den Geist auf. Wer noch ne Nabe hat, ggf. Umspeichen.

Alivio 3/8fach Schalthebel, nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber für den Übergang...
8-Fach Ritzelpacket SRAM + Kette 2x gefahren. Fast Neu.

Umwerfer, Shimano irgendwas, DownPull, DownSwing.

Gebrauchte Bremszüge, Kleinteile habe ich auch noch, wenn die Länge reicht.
Wie gesagt, für die Übergangszeit. Bis wieder Geld in der Kasse ist. 


Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Lipoly (19. November 2005)

Ich hatte schon direkt an der Hütte oben gesagt das du auf jedenfall schonmal mein altes hinterrad aus dem Cube haben kannst (Deore Nabe mit Zac 19 Felge,Deore Kassette,Normaler schlauch,Specialized reifen)

meine pedale vom cube opfer ich auch für hama so so einfache ganzmetall aber besser als nix


Bitte tragt das mal mit in die liste ein


----------



## crossie (19. November 2005)

hab noch nen XC rahmen rumliegen. graublauer lack. discaufnahme. 1 1/8 zoll steuerrohr. 

günstig abzugeben.

hat nur n paar kleine kratzer.
bei interesse bitte doch per PM, da ich wahrscheinlich recht wenig hier in den thread rein schau. danke 

(waren mal cube aufkleber drauf, ist aber wahrscheinlich eher nen kinesis. denk ich mir doch mal. hab da auch keine ahnung)

cheers
crossie

edit: bilder:


----------



## D.S.G (19. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte tragt das mal mit in die liste ein


Rahmen :
Steuersatz :
Vorbau : Kona-Rider/ (muss mal gucken wie der heißt)
Spacer (bei Bedarf) :
Lenker : Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung
Griffe :
Shifter :
Bremsen (aller Art) : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Bremsbeläge : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Bremszüge/-leitung :
Laufräder : Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
Schnellspanner : Schildbürger, sind dabei.
Schläuche :Lipoly/ Normaler schlauch
Reifen :Lipoly /Specialized reifen
Kassette : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Kette : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
Kurbeln : Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant)
Innenlager :
Kettenblätter :
Pedale : Lipoly / Cube
Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :
Sattel : Kona-Rider /Selle-Royal-Blast 
Schaltwerk :
Umwerfer : Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
Schaltzüge :
Federgabel :
evtl. Dämpfer : ....

Es wird noch benötigt :
*Feder Gabel ; Kettenblätter ; Innenlager;Rahmen, Shifter,Steuersatz...*

Ka wie wollt ihr das mit der Übergabe machen?

Mfg David


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. November 2005)

* Rahmen :* Croissant | Cube/Kinesis (keiner weiss es so genau )
  Steuersatz :
  Vorbau :
  Spacer (bei Bedarf) :
* Lenker :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung _(umsost)_
 Griffe :
  Shifter :
* Bremsen (aller Art)* : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Bremsbeläge *:          Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
  Bremszüge/-leitung :
* Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
* Schnellspanner :* Schildbürger, sind dabei.
 Schläuche :
 Reifen :
* Kassette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kurbeln :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant) _(umsonst)_
  Innenlager :
  Kettenblätter :
  Pedale :
  Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :
 Sattel :
  Schaltwerk :
* Umwerfer :* Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
  Schaltzüge :
*  Federgabel : *Andreas-MTB | Indy-XC 60mm _(umsonst)_
  evtl. Dämpfer :
Na, das sieht doch schon nicht schlecht aus für den Anfang! Aber da muß noch mehr drin sein, Leute, bald ist Weihnachten


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. November 2005)

* Rahmen :* Croissant | Cube/Kinesis (keiner weiss es so genau )
  Steuersatz :
*  Vorbau : *Kona-Rider
  Spacer (bei Bedarf) :
* Lenker :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung _(umsost)_
 Griffe :
  Shifter :
* Bremsen (aller Art)* : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Bremsbeläge *:          Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
  Bremszüge/-leitung :
* Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
* Schnellspanner :* Schildbürger, sind dabei.
 Schläuche :
 Reifen :
* Kassette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kurbeln :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant) _(umsonst)_
  Innenlager :
  Kettenblätter :
  Pedale :
  Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :
 Sattel :
  Schaltwerk :
* Umwerfer :* Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
  Schaltzüge :
*  Federgabel : *Andreas-MTB | Indy-XC 60mm _(umsonst)_
  evtl. Dämpfer :
Na, das sieht doch schon nicht schlecht aus für den Anfang! Aber da muß noch mehr drin sein, Leute, bald ist Weihnachten


----------



## Cheetah (19. November 2005)

Will keiner meinen Steuersatz


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Will keiner meinen Steuersatz



ups... der ist unterwegs verloren gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (19. November 2005)

*Eigentlich weis ich echt nicht was ich sagen soll der Smilie Trifft es am besten     * Ihr Seit Klasse

- Rahmen : Univega Alpina 500 hatt Krazer aber hatt mich 5 Jahre gehalten den rest packt er noch 
- Schaltwerk : Deore wenns noch geht ?!? Muss ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nähmen
- Schalthebel und Schalt/Griffe sind 1A auch Deore 
- Umwerfer Deore LX 
- V-Brakes Vorne einsatz berreit hinten nur Brems Klötze Verschliesen
- Tretkurbel müsste auch noch k sein Deore sowie das Innenlager 

hab ich was vergessen????


----------



## D.S.G (20. November 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> * Rahmen :* Croissant | Cube/Kinesis (keiner weiss es so genau )
> 
> *  Vorbau : *Kona-Rider
> Spacer (bei Bedarf) :
> ...



* Rahmen :* Croissant | Cube/Kinesis (keiner weiss es so genau )
 *Steuersatz *: Cheetah | The Pig DH Pro
*  Vorbau : *Kona-Rider
  Spacer (bei Bedarf) :
* Lenker :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung _(umsost)_
 Griffe :
  Shifter :
* Bremsen (aller Art)* : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Bremsbeläge *:          Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
  Bremszüge/-leitung :
* Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
* Schnellspanner :* Schildbürger, sind dabei.
* Schläuche :* Lipoly/ Normaler schlauch
 Reifen :
* Kassette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kurbeln :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant) _(umsonst)_
  Innenlager :
  Kettenblätter :
 *Pedale* :Lipoly / Cube
  Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :
 * Sattel : [B/]Kona-Rider /Selle-Royal-Blast
[*]  Schaltwerk :
[*] Umwerfer : Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
[*]  Schaltzüge :
[*]  Federgabel : Andreas-MTB | Indy-XC 60mm (umsonst)
[*]  evtl. Dämpfer :
*


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2005)

Ist ja ansich lobenswert so eine Aktion. Aber warum? Ist Herr hama Erdbebenopfer, Tsunami geschädigt, arbeitslos oder hat schlichtweg nicht genug Geld?


----------



## Lipoly (20. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja ansich lobenswert so eine Aktion. Aber warum? Ist Herr hama Erdbebenopfer, Tsunami geschädigt, arbeitslos oder hat schlichtweg nicht genug Geld?



     

geschmackloser post!

hama wird im mom vom pech "verfolgt" und verdient halt keine 2000euro brutto im monat
da er aber jetzt mehr oder weniger mit dem dritten bike nur trouble hatte und damit er die lust nicht verliert legen halt alle hier den kram zusammen!
von den leuten die bis jetzt was "gegeben" haben tut es mit sicherheit finanziell keinen wirklich weh

lars


----------



## Schildbürger (20. November 2005)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


* Rahmen :* Croissant | Cube/Kinesis (keiner weiss es so genau )
 *Steuersatz *: Cheetah | The Pig DH Pro
*  Vorbau : *Kona-Rider
  Spacer (bei Bedarf) :
* Lenker :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft ca 3° Biegung _(umsost)_
 Griffe :
* Shifter :* Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text oben, 3/8-fach Alivio
* Bremsen (aller Art)* : Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Bremsbeläge *:          Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
  Bremszüge/-leitung :
* Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
* Schnellspanner :* Schildbürger, sind dabei.
* Schläuche :* Lipoly/ Normaler schlauch
 Reifen :
* Kassette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kette :* Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text
* Kurbeln :* Andreas-MTB | Procraft (4 Kant) _(umsonst)_
* Innenlager :* Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
  Kettenblätter :
 *Pedale* :Lipoly / Cube
  Sattelstütze (Durchmesser bedingt) :
 * Sattel :*Kona-Rider /Selle-Royal-Blast
  Schaltwerk :
* Umwerfer :* Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text.
  Schaltzüge :
*  Federgabel : *Andreas-MTB | Indy-XC 60mm _(umsonst)_
  evtl. Dämpfer :
 

Hab grad nochmal im Keller nachgesehen. Ein Innenlager liegt noch rum, 68er Gehäuse / 113 Breite 4-Kant nix dolles.
Kurbelgarnitur 4-Kant mittleres Kettenblatt verschlissen ist auch noch da.
Aber das wurde ja schon angeboten.

Sind den keine Teile von Hama's Rad mehr zu gebrauchen?
Sollte man sich mal ansehen, bei der Montage würde ich auch mithelfen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. November 2005)

Vielleicht schreibt Kollege hama nochmal, welche wichtigen Teile ihm fehlen, damit er wieder problemlos an Touren teilnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (20. November 2005)

*Steuersatz *: Cheetah | The Pig DH Pro - nämm ich auch gerne
* Bremsbeläge *:          Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text/ Andreas MTB- hab ich nicht mehr für  V Brakes 
* Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text. - brauch ich min. Hinterrrad 
 * Sattel :*Kona-Rider /Selle-Royal-Blast _ nämm ich gerne ^^
*  Federgabel : *Andreas-MTB | Indy-XC 60mm _(umsonst)_ - brauch ich


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Steuersatz *: Cheetah | The Pig DH Pro - nähm ich auch gerne
> * Bremsbeläge *:          Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text/ Andreas MTB- Koolstop (geschenkt)
> * Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text. - brauch ich min. Hinterrrad
> * Sattel :*Kona-Rider /Selle-Royal-Blast _ nähm ich gerne
> *  Federgabel : *Andreas-MTB | Indy-XC 60mm _(umsonst)_ - brauch ich



So, damit reduzieren sich ja schon die gebrauchten Teile die Du brauchst! Quasi haben wir damit alles was Dir fehlt, um wieder vernünftig radeln zu können.


----------



## Schnegge (20. November 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> So, damit reduzieren sich ja schon die gebrauchten Teile die Du brauchst! Quasi haben wir damit alles was Dir fehlt, um wieder vernünftig radeln zu können.



Hi auch wenn ich aus Teilemangel nichts beisteuern kann  , bin ich hellauf begeistert    über die ganze Aktion.  

@ Alex wenn Du Hilfe bei der Montage brauchst => sag einfach bescheid


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2005)

da kann ich mich schnegge nur anschließen

 klasse was ihr hier macht


----------



## sibby08 (20. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja ansich lobenswert so eine Aktion. Aber warum? Ist Herr hama Erdbebenopfer, Tsunami geschädigt, arbeitslos oder hat schlichtweg nicht genug Geld?



Die Frage an sich ist ja OK, wenn man die Umstände nicht kennt und so eine Aktion hier liest.
Aber Erdbebenopfer, Tsunami geschädigt, arbeitslos - Sorry, aber das hättest Du Dir sparen können!

Udo


----------



## Cheetah (20. November 2005)

Wann und wo schrauben Hamas Recycling Bike zusammen?


----------



## juchhu (20. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

wg. Kleinteile (Hüllen,Züge, Endkappen, Spacer, etc.) bin ich Dein Mann.

wg. Montage ( Alle Arbeiten, Aufnahmen fräsen, Steuersatz einpressen, Aufbau, Einstellung und Zentrierung) kann ich in der Werksatt von Michael Kramers Bikeshop-Moitzfeld machen (lassen  , wo mir die Magierfinger bzw. die Erfahrung fehlt, siehe Signatur).

VG Martin


----------



## Race4Hills (20. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
die Aktion finde ich Klasse , von mir aus schraube ich das Bike zusammen.
Wer sammelt denn alles ein?

Gruss Jens


----------



## Splash (20. November 2005)

Also ein Vierkant-Innenlager und eine Deore-Kurbel dafür (ohne Kettenblätter) habe ich auch noch hier rumliegen, falls die gebraucht werden und ich damit etwas beisteuern kann...

Der Rest meines Lagers ist leider gerade für ein Bike für meine Freundin drauf gegangen, sonst hätte ich ggf noch was mehr zu geben (es sei denn es würden klassische Rennrad-Teile gebraucht - davon hab ich noch n komplettes Rad rum stehen ) ...


----------



## Hilljumper (20. November 2005)

Sehr schöne Aktion  

Wäre toll, wenn der gute hama unser Team auch bald wieder auf zwei Rädern im WP unterstützen könnte. Leider habe ich abgesehen von einem Paar Griffen und einem Ritchey-Vorbau keine Biketeile übrig   Aber ich wäre bereit, den Glühwein für die gemeinsame Montage des Hama-Bikes bereitzustellen. Juchhu: Hat Michael eine Herdplatte im Laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Aktion
> 
> Wäre toll, wenn der gute hama unser Team auch bald wieder auf zwei Rädern im WP unterstützen könnte. Leider habe ich abgesehen von einem Paar Griffen und einem Ritchey-Vorbau keine Biketeile übrig  Aber ich wäre bereit, den Glühwein für die gemeinsame Montage des Hama-Bikes bereitzustellen. Juchhu: Hat Michael eine Herdplatte im Laden?


 
Michael hat eben sein OK gegeben.  Samstags können wir die Werkstatt (Schlüssel habe ich schon ) 'in Beschlag' nehmen.  Herdplatte m.W. nicht, aber Wasserkocher. 
Vielleicht bauen wir aber erst das Biek zusamen und besaufen uns dann.
Sonst ereilt nacher das 'neue' Bike das gleiche Schicksal seiner Vorgänger. 

VG Martin

PS: Wir sollten die Aktion aber auf drei/vier Schrauber begrenzen, sonst dreht Michael durch.


----------



## hama687 (20. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Michael hat eben sein OK gegeben.  Samstags können wir die Werkstatt (Schlüssel habe ich schon ) 'in Beschlag' nehmen.  Herdplatte m.W. nicht, aber Wasserkocher.
> Vielleicht bauen wir aber erst das Biek zusamen und besaufen uns dann.
> Sonst ereilt nacher das 'neue' Bike das gleiche Schicksal seiner Vorgänger.
> 
> ...



wenn das kein angebot ist  Teile wollt ich ggf. heute zumindet ein paar mim Guido    abhollen aus Hennef und umgebung ^^


----------



## Schildbürger (20. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Steuersatz *: Cheetah | The Pig DH Pro - nämm ich auch gerne
> * Bremsbeläge *:          Schildbürger, VS, siehe Text/ Andreas MTB- hab ich nicht mehr für  V Brakes
> * Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text. - brauch ich min. Hinterrrad
> * Sattel :*Kona-Rider /Selle-Royal-Blast _ nämm ich gerne ^^
> *  Federgabel : *Andreas-MTB | Indy-XC 60mm _(umsonst)_ - brauch ich



Sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus.  

Also, damit ich bescheid weis:
Von lipoly das Hinterrad, von mir das *Vorderrad? OK?*
Da die Bremsbeläge von mir noch originalverpackt + Neu sind, würdest du die gleichen so auch im Laden bekommen. Nicht böse sein.  

Dann mach ich die Nabe mal frisch (Fetten, einstellen) Felgenband ist auch dabei, die Zentrierung usw. prüfe ich dann auch. Wäre somit dann montagefertig.

Wenn du grünes Licht gibst, bringe ich das Vorderrad für ein 1/2Glas Glühwein auch vorbei, (muss ja noch fahren)   . 
In der Werkstatt seit ihr ja bestens gerüstet.
Brauche noch vorsorglich Ersatzteile für meine Magura Bremse.    
Zwei fliegen mit einer Klappe sozusagen.


----------



## hama687 (20. November 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus.
> 
> Also, damit ich bescheid weis:
> Von lipoly das Hinterrad, von mir das *Vorderrad? OK?*
> ...



das wird bestimmt ne klasse mischung   geht klar ich hoffe das das bis samstag alles so klappt


----------



## juchhu (20. November 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus.
> 
> Also, damit ich bescheid weis:
> Von lipoly das Hinterrad, von mir das *Vorderrad? OK?*
> ...


 
Dann rufe Michael vorher an unter 02204/85187 (Mo-Fr von 14:00 - 18:30 Uhr, Sa von 10:00 - 13:00 Uhr), sonst ist es doch nur eine Fliege.  

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (20. November 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Bremsbeläge von mir noch originalverpackt + Neu sind, würdest du die gleichen so auch im Laden bekommen. Nicht böse sein.




ich muss mal gucken wie alt die bremsen vom cube sind! die beläge waren meine ich nicht so alt
"HIER, KANNSTE HABEN"   


lars


----------



## juchhu (21. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,


wann soll die Operation denn steigen?
 Jetzt kommenden Samstag, den 26.11.2005?
Ab wieviel Uhr? Da ich einen Schlüssel habe, können wir auch vor der offiziellen Öffnungszeit 10:00 Uhr rein.
Wer hilft im OP-Team? "Schwester, Tupfer!"  
Bitte nicht mehr als drei gleichzeitig (gerne Schichtsystem  ).
Die Werkstatt ist klein, und sonst stehen wir uns nur gegenseitig auf den Füßen
Postet doch bitte mal einer die aktuelle Materialliste und markiert die fehlenden Positionen rot. Danke.
Wäre doch schön, wenn wir das Ding in einem Rutsch fertig bauen können.
Wg. LR-Bau und Umspeichen und so. Wird nur die HR-Felge durch eine Baugleiche ersetzt? Wenn nicht, brauchen wir sicherlich neue Speichen wg. anderer Länge.
VG Martin


----------



## Balu. (21. November 2005)

Servus,

da mein Singlespeeder immer noch weg ist bin ich nur sporadisch im Forum gewesen und habe diese Aktion erst jetzt gefunden.

Falls dir nochwas fehlt hama - einfach PN ! 
Ich habe im Keller 50qm private Werkstatt und Kisten voller Ersatzteile !  

Gerne spiele ich auch OP-Schwester !


----------



## Cheetah (21. November 2005)

Kommt einer des Schrauberteams zum Stammtisch nach Siegburg? Dort könnte eine Teileübergabe stattfinden.

Alternativ könnte Samstag eine Tour bei Moitzfeld  stattfinden.
z.B. Was Sie immer über den Lüderich wissen wollten, aber nie zu fahren wagten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (22. November 2005)

Hi,

ich hab zwar keine wirklich brauchbaren Teile mehr, aber die Aktion finde ich einfach super Klasse     .

Leute Ihr seid der Hammer!!!


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt einer des Schrauberteams zum Stammtisch nach Siegburg? Dort könnte eine Teileübergabe stattfinden.
> 
> Alternativ könnte Samstag eine Tour bei Moitzfeld stattfinden.
> z.B. Was Sie immer über den Lüderich wissen wollten, aber nie zu fahren wagten


 
Je mehr ich mich am Lüderich rumtreibe (mit/ohne Hund), desto besser gefällt es mir da, wir  entdecken immer mehr Trails. 

Aber die guten Zeiten am Lüderich scheinen zu Ende zugehen.  An vielen Stellen haben wir jetzt schon in den letzen Wochen Fällmarkierungen gesehen  , und es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis es dort genauso zerstört aussieht wie derzeit in der Hardt.  

Ich würde ja gerne mitfahren, aber mir fehlt noch ein wenig Orientierung im Rahmenprogramm. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Je mehr ich mich am Lüderich rumtreibe (mit/ohne Hund), desto besser gefällt es mir da, wir  entdecken immer mehr Trails.




Ich bin dabei:
WENN Frank mich mitnimmt
UND WENN JUCHU MINDESTENS DROPS AB 1-3M AUFTREIBT!  

lars


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei:
> WENN Frank mich mitnimmt
> UND WENN JUCHU MINDESTENS DROPS AB 1-3M AUFTREIBT!
> 
> lars


 
Das ist nicht so schwer, vor allendingen Drophöhen deutlich über 5 m. Nur vorfahren werden ich sie Dir nicht.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (22. November 2005)

das währs doch eigentlich erst samstag basteln und dann alle bastler zu ner ausgeschrieben tour vom juchuu^^


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das währs doch eigentlich erst samstag basteln und dann alle bastler zu ner ausgeschrieben tour vom juchuu^^


 
Setzt aber voraus, dass Du alle Teile für Dein Bike bis Samstagmorgen zusammen hast, wir uns um 9:00 spätestens 10:00 Uhr im Laden/Werkstatt treffen, reinhauen und nicht quatschen, damit Dein Bike mittags fertig ist, und wir uns am Spätmittag zu einer Tour ab Technologiepark BGL treffen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

wenn ich bis nach moitzfeld komme ist das kein problem dann bring ich alles mit

wenn das laufrad bis dahin nicht einsatzbereit ist leihe ich dem alex solange das gute DT-Swiss aus dem Cube wenn er die felge nicht durchs 2m moshen oder so killt  

@Martin
5m sind mir zuviel      aber über alles bis 3m in den hang rein und 2m ins flat kann man reden

lars


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich bis nach moitzfeld komme ist das kein problem dann bring ich alles mit
> 
> wenn das laufrad bis dahin nicht einsatzbereit ist leihe ich dem alex solange das gute DT-Swiss aus dem Cube wenn er die felge nicht durchs 2m moshen oder so killt
> 
> ...


 
Muss ich mal in meiner "to search"-Liste aufnehmen. Bisher habe ich solche Spots nicht gezielt gesucht.

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mal in meiner "to search"-Liste aufnehmen. Bisher habe ich solche Spots nicht gezielt gesucht.
> 
> VG Martin



SUCHEN MARSCH MARSCH


lars


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SUCHEN MARSCH MARSCH
> 
> 
> lars


 
Haben Dir Michael und Volker mal von dem kleinen Roadgap in der Hardt erzählt?  

Das wäre doch was für Euch!!!  

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Dir Michael und Volker mal von dem kleinen Roadgap in der Hardt erzählt?
> 
> Das wäre doch was für Euch!!!
> 
> VG Martin



NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
      

aber ich gucke mal ob ich samstag komme
habe mcih erstmal für die bike and run tour eingetragen

lars


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
> 
> 
> aber ich gucke mal ob ich samstag komme
> ...


 
Den zeige ich Dir gerne.  

Nur runterfahren bzw. -springen werde ich ihn wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Den zeige ich Dir gerne.
> 
> Nur runterfahren bzw. -springen werde ich ihn wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr.
> 
> VG Martin



Du warst noch nie im Bikepark   

n8
lars


----------



## hama687 (22. November 2005)

Lars kann man das hinterrrad vllt morgen so gegen 16:30 abhollen grüsse alex?!?

ps wenn ja wie heist die str. usw wo man hin muss


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir uns um 9:00 spätestens 10:00 Uhr im Laden/Werkstatt treffen, reinhauen und nicht quatschen, damit Dein Bike mittags fertig ist, .......
> 
> VG Martin



Sehr lustig, interessant und kurzweilig dieser wundervolle Thread


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst noch nie im Bikepark
> 
> n8
> lars


 
Vorsicht, wenn man die Leute nicht kennt, sollte man keine Behauptungen aufstellen.

September 2002 Bad Wildbad.  
Alles gefahren, gesprungen und gedropt bis auf die Downhillstrecke. 

Warst Du schon mal in Bad Wildbad?  Also in einem richtigen Bikepark?  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

mal wieder zurück zum Threadthema. 

Kann mir jetzt mal einer sagen, was für kommenden Samstag geplant ist.
Ich habe bisher noch keine Rückmeldung, ob und ab wann mit welchen Teilen ein neues Bike für Alex @hama687 gebaut werden soll?

Falls ich nicht bald mal ein paar klare Ansagen lese, schlafe ich lieber aus und haue mir danach zusammen mit meiner Frau ein feudales Frühstück rein.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (23. November 2005)

Also ich habe Alex ja angeboten *heute nachmittag * ein paar Teile an *einer * Stelle in Hennef/Siegburg wo auch immer abzuholen. Da fehlt aber noch das GO von Alex sowie von den Spendern. Ich muss aber unbedingt um 18:00 in Köln zurück sein. Da KFL - nightride   

Klappt das nicht steht noch Franks Idee mit dem Mitbringen der Teile zum MTB Stammtisch. Oder die Teile direkt am Samstag zum bikeshop mitbringen.

Da ich vom Schrauben   keine Ahnung habe   werde ich gerne etwas im Weg rumstehen und auf den Start der Lüderich - Buddy - Tour warten   

Viele Grüsse aus der Domstadt

Montana



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mal wieder zurück zum Threadthema.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe Alex ja angeboten *heute nachmittag *ein paar Teile an *einer *Stelle in Hennef/Siegburg wo auch immer abzuholen. Da fehlt aber noch das GO von Alex sowie von den Spendern. Ich muss aber unbedingt um 18:00 in Köln zurück sein. Da KFL - nightride
> 
> Klappt das nicht steht noch Franks Idee mit dem Mitbringen der Teile zum MTB Stammtisch. Oder die Teile direkt am Samstag zum bikeshop mitbringen.
> 
> ...


 
Das war die einzig klare Ansage.  

Buddy-Tour heißt also, vorher abstimmen und keine LMB-Eintragung?

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (23. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> * Laufräder :* lipoly / Schildbürger, geschenkt, siehe Text. - *brauch ich min. Hinterrrad  *
> ...



Hallo Alex, @hama687 

ist dein Vorderrad jetzt noch zu gebrauchen oder nicht?   

Müsste ich bald wissen für meine Planungen.
Wenn deines noch in Ordnung ist, dann lasse ich meines als "Back-Up" für Notfälle. Sonst bringe ich es am Samstag vorbei. 
Nur Wann (ab 10:00)?

Für eine MTB-Tour wird mir vermutlich das Wetter zu schlecht. Da drehe ich lieber eine Runde "um den Block".
Gestern -2,6°C und Heute -4,6°C bin ich schon mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren (je 31km) aber bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## Montana (23. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das war die einzig klare Ansage.
> 
> *Buddy-Tour heißt also, vorher abstimmen und keine LMB-Eintragung?*
> 
> VG Martin




Für ganz grosses TARAAAAAHHHH   ist es schon etwas spät   oder passt das noch ? 

So nun* bitte * Termine wg. Teile / Schrauben klarmachen   

Grüsse 

Montana


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Für ganz grosses TARAAAAAHHHH  ist es schon etwas spät  oder passt das noch ?


 
Genau, das ist unmöglich in der Kürze der Zeit zu organisieren.  
Das müssen wir dann wohl oder übel spontan machen.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So nun* bitte *Termine wg. Teile / Schrauben klarmachen
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Montana


 
Das wird aber auch langsam Zeit. 
Ich kann - wie bereits geschrieben - den Samstagvormittag auch angenehmer verbringen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (23. November 2005)

ALso der Alex und der Guido kommen gleich vorbei
16:30

ich schmeiss schonmal die Kaffeemaschine an


lars


----------



## hama687 (23. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ALso der Alex und der Guido kommen gleich vorbei
> 16:30
> 
> ich schmeiss schonmal die Kaffeemaschine an
> ...



Guido *MUSS* um 18 uhr wieder hier sein hatt er extra LAUT gesagt


----------



## Lipoly (23. November 2005)

Hier der etwas verpeilte Alex beim Abholen 
von den Sachen von Andreas-Mtb,Cheetah und Lipoly

Mfg lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. November 2005)

Es hat alles gut geklappt.   Danke auch noch mal von mir für die gute Organisation. Beim Lars waren alle Teile griffbereit und wir waren kurz nach 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück. Alex bastelt jetzt wie ein Verrückter  um pünktlich um 19:00 zum Start der nightride bereitzustehen. 

Grüsse auf diesem Weg schon mal an Andreas , Frank und Lars .     

Guido


----------



## D.S.G (23. November 2005)

*und was ist mit meinen Teilen? * Werden die noch gebraucht   

_Wenn ja, bitte entlich mal bei mir Melden!!!_


----------



## Montana (23. November 2005)

Bevor das verkehrt aufgefasst wird.  

Also Alex bastelt sich im Moment mal eine fahrbare Notlösung zusammen , wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe. 

Weitere Teile können gebraucht werden und das Schrauben wird wohl auch noch stattfinden. Dazu wird sich Alex aber noch äussern.

So ich muss los . Ist das kalt .   

VG Guido


----------



## volker k (27. November 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

Also ich muß mal wieder feststellen das wenn gewisse Leute Posten und Ihre dienste anbieten damit die ganze sache in die Hose geht. Warum habe ich bloß von anfang an geahnt wenn Mister X sich anbietet das man die ganze aktion dann vergessen kann. Planen und ausführen scheinen sich wohl nicht besonders zu vertragen bei dieser Person. Aber war ja bis jetzt immer so ( >90% ) . Ich glaube ich hatte ich einen Termin für 2010 wahrgenommen , was nur schade für HAMA ... ist.


----------



## D.S.G (27. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...


was war den genau


----------



## juchhu (27. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Also ich muß mal wieder feststellen das wenn gewisse Leute Posten und Ihre dienste anbieten damit die ganze sache in die Hose geht. Warum habe ich bloß von anfang an geahnt wenn Mister X sich anbietet das man die ganze aktion dann vergessen kann. Planen und ausführen scheinen sich wohl nicht besonders zu vertragen bei dieser Person. Aber war ja bis jetzt immer so ( >90% ) . Ich glaube ich hatte ich einen Termin für 2010 wahrgenommen , was nur schade für HAMA ... ist.


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F r e s s e halten.   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (27. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> ... Ich glaube ich hatte ich ... ist.



war schon spät am Abend, etwas getrunken oder geraucht, Volker??


Ich finde es auch eine tolle Aktion, die ihr erfolgreich durchgeführt habt. Das Ziel ist erreicht: Hama fährt wieder:  Leider habe ich nichts Brauchbares herumliegen und meine Schrauberkenntnisse sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden. So bleibt mir nichts als ein großes Lob für alle Beteiligten! 

Übrigens, Volker, was hast du zum Erfolg der Aktion beigetragen? 


Gruß

Achim


----------



## Montana (27. November 2005)

Volker und Martin , da scheint ja garnichts mehr zu gehen. Schade für das Regionalforum. Im Sommer wart ihr ein Herz und eine Seele dazu noch Delgado. Nun gibt es nur noch Stunk . Kapiere ich nicht .... 

Zum Eigentlichen :

Alex und ich haben bei Lars MTB- Teile von Andreas, Cheetah und eben Lipoly abgeholt.   Martin hat die Werkstatt angeboten   . Alex wollte aber zunächst selbst die Sachen zusammenbauen. Nun fährt er wieder.

Fertig ....

Guido 




			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> war schon spät am Abend, etwas getrunken oder geraucht, Volker??
> 
> 
> Ich finde es auch eine tolle Aktion, die ihr erfolgreich durchgeführt habt. Das Ziel ist erreicht: Hama fährt wieder:  Leider habe ich nichts Brauchbares herumliegen und meine Schrauberkenntnisse sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden. So bleibt mir nichts als ein großes Lob für alle Beteiligten!
> ...


----------



## volker k (27. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> war schon spät am Abend, etwas getrunken oder geraucht, Volker??
> 
> 
> Ich finde es auch eine tolle Aktion, die ihr erfolgreich durchgeführt habt. Das Ziel ist erreicht: Hama fährt wieder:  Leider habe ich nichts Brauchbares herumliegen und meine Schrauberkenntnisse sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden. So bleibt mir nichts als ein großes Lob für alle Beteiligten!
> ...




Ich habe zwar ne komplette schaltung , Kurbelgarnitur und Quasi nen Rahemn und co. Allerdings brauch ich die Teile für meinen Trialer , weshalb ich leider nichts " Spenden" konnte. Was mich nur wieder geärgert hat ist , ist die sache das hier wieder etwas groß geplant und angekündigt wird und dann passiert das doch nicht.


----------



## volker k (27. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nun fährt er wieder.
> 
> Fertig ....
> 
> Guido




Schön   . Dann ist der Patient ja geheilt und kann wieder Punkte " einfahren " .


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Volker und Martin , da scheint ja garnichts mehr zu gehen. 1. *Schade* für das Regionalforum. Im Sommer wart ihr 2.*ein Herz und eine Seele * dazu noch Delgado. Nun gibt es nur noch Stunk . 3. *Kapiere ich nicht .... *
> 
> ...
> Guido


Hallo Guido,
ich fühle mich durch Deinen Kommentar auch angesprochen (siehe 1. und 2. fettgedruckte) und teile Deine Einschätzung (1.)
Zu 3.: Da gibt es schon einiges an Hintergründen ...  
aber off-topic und wahrscheinlich nur persönlich zu erläutern.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Lipoly (28. November 2005)

Ich fände es durchaus cool und angemessen wenn der hama mal ein bild von seinem neuen ross reinstellt damit wir sehen können zu was WIR beigetragen haben


lars


----------



## ZeRoKooL (29. November 2005)

Ich habe noch ne Carbon Sattelstütze... welches Maß wird benötigt???


----------



## DROPSY123 (2. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin Leute 
Ich steige da nicht durch aber egal ich weiss wie das ist. Hätte da noch so einiges vom umbau wo muss ich die sachen denn hin schicken.Also ich habe für euch vollgendes.Griffe:TITEC,68 Innenlager,Kettenführung DMR ChainCage 
Vorbau FSA 100mm Schnellspanner V.H,Sattel Nope Seat,Sattelstütze 27,2 Umwerfer,Schaltzüge neu Kettenblatt Kurbel ich gebe euch das ihr müsstet nur die versandkosten übernehmen eventuell Reifen Tioga 2.30 DH muss ich mal nachsehn . Jop kann ich euch anbieten 

Moin Moin Jens

Viel spass beim Biken


----------



## Lipoly (2. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fände es durchaus cool und angemessen wenn der hama mal ein bild von seinem neuen ross reinstellt damit wir sehen können zu was WIR beigetragen haben
> 
> 
> lars




HAMA?


----------



## hama687 (3. Februar 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (3. Februar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

>



cooles bike doch keins der teile aus der "spendenaktion" is da dran


----------



## hama687 (3. Februar 2006)

ich bin 4 wochen mit den ersatz sachen gefahren dann hatt sich was anderes ergeben wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte deshlab ist jetzte nichts mehr dran


----------



## Lipoly (3. Februar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin 4 wochen mit den ersatz sachen gefahren dann hatt sich was anderes ergeben wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte deshlab ist jetzte nichts mehr dran




           

dann fände ich es fair die sachen an irgendwen anderes aus dem lokalforum der damit was anfangen kann weiterzugeben


----------



## scf2008 (16. März 2006)

Ich muss den Thread nochmal nach oben holen.

Existiert wirklich kein Foto von dem Bike mit den gesponsorten Teilen?

Ich finde diese Aktion wirklich klasse und würde mich über ein kleines sichtbares Ergebnis freuen.


----------

